# Lumatek or Galaxy



## AKDrifter (Sep 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any opinions on these two 600W ballast/reflector combos?

I am planning on buying one of these set ups in the next few days and am spending that time researching and reading reviews. Price aside which one is a better product? I have read about problems with the old Lumatek which is said to be worked out.

Super Sun 2 reflector - Galaxy ballast grow light system from Growco Indoor Garden Supply

http://www.4hydroponics.com/lighting/radiant6Lum.asp

Either system will be run with a MH conversion bulb for veg and then a HPS for bud.

Any input is appreciated.

Thanks again.


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Sep 27, 2008)

yo, might wanna try here for better prices.....

600W Lumatek Digital Ballast - 120V | Grow Light Ballast Assemblies

as far as which is better I personally like Lumateks. The new units have no issues whatsoever, and the silence is beautiful. The selling point for me to opt for the lumatek over the galaxy was the extra warranty. Its great that there I see a lot of people switching to digital ballasts. Think green while you grow green.....

If you have access to 240V I'd recommend getting a dual 600 ballasts (one ballast powers 2 bulbs), or the 750 watt lumateks. Those fuckers are just badass.....750watt power draw with the light output of a 1000watt.

When I ran my old magnetic ballast, a 1000watt bulb and ballast was pulling 1160ish watts. 

When I ran a digital 600, bulb and ballast were pulling 660

and on the 750 it was pulling 840watts

u know how to calculate electricity costs.....so plug those #s in and look at what a diff it makes.......

Plus the lumatek's feel so nice......the aluminum cover reminds me of the high quality alum used in apple macbook pros, of course much much much thicker. 

=)


----------



## AKDrifter (Sep 27, 2008)

I was just about sold on the Lumatek and started reading all the reviews on the old models. I guess all that is now taken care of, and the new ones are really good.

Today I was checking on another order with one of the shops and the salesman started talking up the Galaxy ballasts and the other reflector. He really confused the hell out of me. But he said the Galaxy are solid and the sun system Super Sun 2 reflector was the coolest running reflector they sold, which is huge for tent use. 

Thanks for the link , that is a great price.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the lumatecs--My store stoped carring them after a large percentage of them had to be returned due to problems. I changed over to global greenhouse digis and have had zero problems---no noise---no heat...runs great...


----------



## Mike Huntstinks (Sep 29, 2008)

I just bought 8 1000W Cool Blue units 2 months ago and these units kick ass! The sales guy did a side by side comparison with Lumatek and the coolblue units we about 15% brighter. Not to mention that they are made locally on Vancouver Island, BC and have a 3 year swap out warranty.

Look around a bit. There is a lot of s**t out there.


----------



## potlike (Sep 29, 2008)

I <3 lumatek


-potlike


----------



## Skeksis (Dec 21, 2008)

Mike Huntstinks said:


> I just bought 8 1000W Cool Blue units 2 months ago and these units kick ass! The sales guy did a side by side comparison with Lumatek and the coolblue units we about 15% brighter. Not to mention that they are made locally on Vancouver Island, BC and have a 3 year swap out warranty.
> 
> Look around a bit. There is a lot of s**t out there.


I did a search on Cool Blue digital ballasts and I can only find one site, but it doesn't say where I can buy one. I live in the U.S., and I don't see any retailers that deal in them, only Lumatek and Galaxy...


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 21, 2008)

does Lumatek make a dual 250w ballast? i know that galaxy does


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 22, 2008)

I've had my Lumatek 600 watt, 120 volt ballast for only about 6 weeks now but I don't have any problems with it. It's quiet, I don't know if it actually makes any noise because so many other things in my grow tent are noisier. It gets very warm but not hot, I can touch it without any concerns at all about burning myself. This is my first ballast so I don't have anything to compare it to. The only trouble was that I had to rewire the used reflector I bought because they weren't compatible but that was no big deal because I bought mine with a HydroFarm cord set. 

BTW, you don't need an MH conversion bulb for this ballast, it runs with a straight up MH bulb. I believe the Galaxy does too. That's one of the selling points of the digitals.


----------



## Skeksis (Dec 22, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> BTW, you don't need an MH conversion bulb for this ballast, it runs with a straight up MH bulb. I believe the Galaxy does too. That's one of the selling points of the digitals.


On the website it says that all of them will run both HPS and MH _except_ the 600 and 750 watt ballasts. Has this changed with the new ones or something?


----------



## THseaman (Dec 22, 2008)

If you go with the Lumatek, here is the lowest price I have seen: http://www.thegardendepotinc.com/3173.html

2 out of the last 4 times I have been to my grow store, there have been dudes returning defective lumatek ballasts though. I have a digital greenhouse from HTG and have had no problems. Also, you will get better efficiency and lumination if you run 240v vs standard 120v with any digital ballast, FYI.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 22, 2008)

so no one likes the galaxy ballast? i havent seen any no say any thing good or bad about them?


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 22, 2008)

I like my galaxy ballast. No experience with lumatek to compare though.


----------



## DontKnowBeans (Dec 22, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> On the website it says that all of them will run both HPS and MH _except_ the 600 and 750 watt ballasts. Has this changed with the new ones or something?


I guess so, my ballast, Lumatek 600 watt:
http://www.lumatek.ca/proddetail.php?prod=600-120

Galaxy 600 watt:
http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=4&SID=105&PID=1010

They both say they'll run any 600 watt MH or HPS.


----------



## DeViLWIZARD (Dec 23, 2008)

Digi ballasts just make me laugh. Like for the price of them to me they just are not worth the money.

They say the ballast use's less power. Well yeah and no the savings on your power would be minimal for the price you pay for them unless you where running 5 or more of them. And they can NOT be repaired because they are resin sealed(Can't be opened). So they have a 5 year warranty LOL who care's really like the mag ballasts have been known to last longer (CAN be repaired).

So if i had i digi ballast and it worked fine for say 5 years then BAMM in the sixth yeah it stuffed up what would you do. It can't be repaired and your warranty is out LOL you would be very very mad. Well i would be knowing ill have to spend another 200-300 $ on a new one.

So dude ill say get the magnetic ballast unless you where planing on expanding your grow.


----------



## hom36rown (Dec 23, 2008)

Ive had to return two 600w lumateks, luckily they have a 2year warranty which is nice. But I hear galaxies are garbage.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Dec 23, 2008)

hom36rown said:


> Ive had to return two 600w lumateks, luckily they have a 2year warranty which is nice. *But I hear galaxies are garbage.*


Hmm. Where'd you hear that?


----------



## DeViLWIZARD (Dec 23, 2008)

oh 2 years warranty? lol thats just even worse. I thought they came with 5 years but 2 years omg.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 23, 2008)

DontKnowBeans said:


> I've had my Lumatek 600 watt, 120 volt ballast for only about 6 weeks now but I don't have any problems with it. It's quiet, I don't know if it actually makes any noise because so many other things in my grow tent are noisier.


Do you have your ballast inside the tent? If its possible, keep your ballast outside of your tent to keep temps down.

I have the same ballast as you. As far as I can tell it's silent. It is also cooler to the touch than my old hydrofarm magnetic ballast.


----------



## THseaman (Dec 24, 2008)

If you decide to go magnetic, here is the best deal i have found on a hydrofarm system (xtrasun is hydrofarm): http://thegardendepotinc.com/co10waswsy.html


----------



## Silky Shagsalot (Dec 24, 2008)

you might want to consider bulb price/availability for the 600 and 750 watt systems. they can sometimes be hard to get and expensive, depending on where you are.


----------



## h8popo (Dec 24, 2008)

i love my lumatek. only had it 2 weeks now. dosent make a peep, and thats a plus for me.


----------



## Budsworth (Dec 24, 2008)

I run a lumatek 400W digital that will power both M/H and HPS no problems....Growing
AK47 autoflowing from lowlife 24/ straight on. So far this lite has performed.


----------



## Landragon (Dec 24, 2008)

Never owned a lumatek. My galaxy 400 has worked flawlessly since august. No sounds. Though no electronic ( neither luma's or galaxy's are dgital) offer real savings over magnetic ballasts. Put them on a killawatt and see they all use 50-150 additional watts beyond the bulbs rating. They don't keep your room any cooler than a well designed magnetic ballast.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 25, 2008)

Landragon said:


> Never owned a lumatek. My galaxy 400 has worked flawlessly since august. No sounds. Though no electronic ( neither luma's or galaxy's are dgital) offer real savings over magnetic ballasts. Put them on a killawatt and see they all use 50-150 additional watts beyond the bulbs rating. They don't keep your room any cooler than a well designed magnetic ballast.


You won't save more electricity with a digital/electronic ballast. You will get more lumens per watt from a digital ballast versus magnetic though.

As far as it making your room cooler, you should never keep your ballast inside your grow room in the first place. The cord set on HID's is long so you can run your ballast outside.


----------



## THseaman (Dec 25, 2008)

nomaninsf said:


> You will get more lumens per watt from a digital ballast versus magnetic though.


 You only get the higher lumen output with digital if you run 240v. You don't get this benefit if you run 120v.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 25, 2008)

THseaman said:


> You only get the higher lumen output with digital if you run 240v. You don't get this benefit if you run 120v.


It's definitely not 20% more light like they advertise but there is a difference IMO. I have gotten better yields since switching from a magnetic hydrofarm to the lumatek. They still heat up like magnetics but they are dead silent which is very nice.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Dec 28, 2008)

Landragon said:


> Never owned a lumatek. My galaxy 400 has worked flawlessly since august. No sounds. Though no electronic ( neither luma's or galaxy's are dgital) offer real savings over magnetic ballasts. Put them on a killawatt and see they all use 50-150 additional watts beyond the bulbs rating. They don't keep your room any cooler than a well designed magnetic ballast.



if nether are digaital and there not magnetic what are they? im still thinking about geting the galaxy dual 250w waht you guys think?


----------



## fuzzywuzzy (Dec 29, 2008)

Skeksis said:


> On the website it says that all of them will run both HPS and MH _except_ the 600 and 750 watt ballasts. Has this changed with the new ones or something?


 thats probably because there isn't a 600 or 750 watt MH bulb .....only thousands in the high wattage range come in Metal Halide flavor......the 600 has a conversion bulb......but none that I've seen so far for a 750......Straight HPS =)


----------



## Landragon (Dec 30, 2008)

runsfromdacops said:


> if nether are digaital and there not magnetic what are they? im still thinking about geting the galaxy dual 250w waht you guys think?


They are electronic. There is a difference between "digital" and "electronic" ballasts. 

Simply put, electronic ballasts use a circut board with various compnonents to allow pulse starting and to regulate the voltage in a fast pulse wave. Digital ballasts do that too but have a microprocessor to allow load sensing, auto input voltage switching, or to allow multiple wattage bulbs to be used on one ballast. There are few true digiballasts on the market, and sadly some sold as digital, are nothing more than electronic. True digiballasts do definitely improve the lumen out put as well as run SLIGHTLY cooler. Unless running a sealed, air conditioned room, I'd still keep digiballasts outside of room.


----------



## slackjack (Dec 30, 2008)

2 questions: Anyone tried out NextGen (also electronic, rightfully advertised so)? and does 240v mean it plugs into where my dryer plugs in or into a standard EU outlet? 

Much obliged!


----------



## THseaman (Dec 30, 2008)

slackjack said:


> 2 questions: Anyone tried out NextGen (also electronic, rightfully advertised so)? and does 240v mean it plugs into where my dryer plugs in or into a standard EU outlet?
> 
> Much obliged!


I haven't tried out NexGen, but I would never pay the prices their asking when adequate equipment is available for half as much. And, yes, 240v plugs/outlets are the kind that you see on dryers here in the USA. They allow you to run a higher voltage at half the amperage and therefore are much more efficient.


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 30, 2008)

lumatek...

my $0.02


----------



## Landragon (Dec 30, 2008)

slackjack said:


> 2 questions: Anyone tried out NextGen (also electronic, rightfully advertised so)? and does 240v mean it plugs into where my dryer plugs in or into a standard EU outlet?
> 
> 
> Much obliged!


I have and they are digital not electronic . Not 30% additional light over a new, burned in, core-coil ballast. More like 8-18% depending on bulb used. Highest gains are with name brand MH bulbs. They are very convenient , though you pay for the extra accomodations. They run with no flicker or noise at all. That said, I didn't opt to buy it after testing.


----------



## BumpinBud (Jan 1, 2009)

I still don't understand how do you use the 750w ballast? 

Can you run a 1000w on that baby on 240v?


----------



## Landragon (Jan 1, 2009)

You buy a 750 watt hps.


----------



## K9will (Jan 1, 2009)

if i get a lumatek 400W digital ballast what additional chords and stuff will i need to buy seperately?


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 1, 2009)

I love my GLOBAL GREENHOUSE DIGI"S---They run cool and are dead silent---I paid 220.00 for a 600watter. If you into spending a lot of cash you can get a MONSTER CABLE POWER CONDITIONER and clean up all the flickering and noise----You're ballast will last longer as well.


----------



## runsfromdacops (Jan 2, 2009)

K9will said:


> if i get a lumatek 400W digital ballast what additional chords and stuff will i need to buy seperately?


depends on what hood you use. some of the sun systems hood have the lamp cord built in, some dont. if you have to buy the lamp cord seprt i think they are around 30-39$


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 4, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> If you into spending a lot of cash you can get a MONSTER CABLE POWER CONDITIONER and clean up all the flickering and noise----You're ballast will last longer as well.


You actually fell for that? I understand the reason for using a power conditioner with sensitive electronic equipment, but I would NEVER buy from Monster cables as long as I live. Everything they sell is a complete rip off and can be bought for half the price or less in another brand, and perform just as well. Just Google how their "premium" $50 audio cables perform on par with a wire coat hanger with connectors soldered on the ends. LOL. 

http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables 

Nothing personal bro, I'm just saying that anything from Monster cables is a rip-off, and it's all in the marketing. They don't do anything special that another brand of cable/powerstrip/power cleaner can do, except you get to pay 4x the price. And as a matter of fact, the "power cleaner" that they try to sell most people in the big box stores (BB) is nothing more than a surge protector. 

Peace
J


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I would NEVER buy from Monster cables as long as I live. Everything they sell is a complete rip off and can be bought for half the price or less in another brand, and perform just as well.


True. I have been into high-end home theater for years, since a 30" Plasma cost $65,000. Monster Cable is a brand that produces the same equipment as the next guy and kicks the price up. They make their money off of all those people who have stuck in their heads that more expensive means better quality.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess some people might feel better paying more for a fancier looking rubber connector with a cool logo on it...lol

/s


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> I guess some people might feel better paying more for a fancier looking rubber connector with a cool logo on it...lol
> 
> /s


LOL. Until the shitty logo falls off like on the connector on the right with these cables I have. They are old. I stopped buying overpriced crap from Monster Cable.


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

Skeksis said:


> You actually fell for that? I understand the reason for using a power conditioner with sensitive electronic equipment, but I would NEVER buy from Monster cables as long as I live. Everything they sell is a complete rip off and can be bought for half the price or less in another brand, and perform just as well. Just Google how their "premium" $50 audio cables perform on par with a wire coat hanger with connectors soldered on the ends. LOL.
> 
> http://consumerist.com/362926/do-coat-hangers-sound-as-good-monster-cables
> 
> ...


I didn't take it as personal-I just wanted to post info on ways to correct certain problems that growers run into----but whether it's Monster Cable or a ultra-low cost alternative----Power Cleaners are completely different than surge protectors.------------LOL.


----------



## nomaninsf (Jan 4, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Power Cleaners are completely different than surge protectors.------------LOL.


Yes they do clean up noise a little bit but we're not dealing with a home theater system. A power cleaner is no better than a power strip in a grow room


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Jan 4, 2009)

Give it time---with everything going digital---you might just see power conditioners in the grow room built and sold by hydroponic companies.


----------



## heavychonger (Jan 5, 2009)

As far as these cool blue ballast being made in Canada or vancouver island... That is complete bull. They are in fact made in China. Also people are saying they putout a frequency the cops can read.


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 5, 2009)

DR. VonDankenstine said:


> Give it time---with everything going digital---you might just see power conditioners in the grow room built and sold by hydroponic companies.


The idea of a power cleaner is to regulate voltages so there are no spikes or too much ripple. I can see this helping out with more sensitive equipment, but I thought the whole idea of a digital ballast is that it regulates voltages on it's own to take care of that since it has a microprocessor. I could be wrong, but I would think a grow room would benefit alot more from an Uninterruptable Power Supply, which might even function as a power cleaner/voltage regulator as well.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 17, 2009)

heavychonger said:


> As far as these cool blue ballast being made in Canada or vancouver island... That is complete bull. They are in fact made in China. Also people are saying they putout a frequency the cops can read.


There is a nice thought to feed paranoia


----------



## FLoJo (Jan 18, 2009)

heavychonger said:


> As far as these cool blue ballast being made in Canada or vancouver island... That is complete bull. They are in fact made in China. Also people are saying they putout a frequency the cops can read.


i hate when people just pull shit out of their asses and fuel our already paranoid minds..

please explain why any company would make their lights put out a frequency, and then give the secret code to police... do you have any idea how many different kinds of lights there are? and you think that one light made by one manufacturer is going to have a freakin built in homing beacon to fuck growers?

give me a fucking break im getting so tired of this bullshit


----------



## Mike Huntstinks (Jan 19, 2009)

FLoJo said:


> i hate when people just pull shit out of their asses and fuel our already paranoid minds..
> 
> please explain why any company would make their lights put out a frequency, and then give the secret code to police... do you have any idea how many different kinds of lights there are? and you think that one light made by one manufacturer is going to have a freakin built in homing beacon to fuck growers?
> 
> give me a fucking break im getting so tired of this bullshit


I agree, obviously it seems that coolblue has upset the applecart by going direct to the consumer with wholesale prices.

Looks like the beginning of the smear campaign from some upset company that has an inferior product if you ask me....


----------



## notyourkind (Jan 19, 2009)

Any ballast that could send out, or mess with Radio Frequencies wouldnt be to difficult to receive with some rudamentary RF knowledge and gear. The paranoid guy has a point with that. That was the first thought I had after researching digi ballasts for 4 hours one night. And the high wattages wouldnt have any problem extending that signal a couple blocks. A WiFi signal makes a 300 foot radius footprint @ 500ma. Who the fuck knows for sure what the goddamned government is really up to. My friend has one and says he cant have it next to any TV boxes or else it makes rolling lines on his screen. He also says he cannot get a cell phone signal since he got the digi................But oooh that extra 15% lumen output...... That Goddamn 15%!!!! Why did they have to make it so enticing???? GAAaahhhhhhh!!!


----------



## notyourkind (Jan 19, 2009)

I still want one, BTW.
20% brighter? fires both lighting formats? almost silent operation? "Intellivolt" voltage sensors? Who wouldnt want one?

Is it true that you only receive the increased lighting benefit at 240 though? That would kill my digi hard-on quick. After visiting enough local shops and reading the bs people post on the net, it is safe to say that I am totally confused on how to spend my money. When the fuck did these digi ballasts come out anyway, 2008? Is this gonna be the same shit as the LED fiasco? Will we be growing our tasteless pot with LED's and digital police ballasts in 2009?.......

.....Jesus Christ, right now there is a Hippy out there laughing his stoned balls off at all us retards wasting our time with this shit. He puts a seed in some dirt, plays his guitar and sings to his plant, and has no stress in his life at all. We've come a long way from the stress free pothead lifestyle. But I still want a digital ballast.


----------



## torrey420 (Jan 19, 2009)

I love my 2 dual 600w lumateks, they run cool, silent and 2 ballasts for 4 lamps equals one happy customer! I have them on 220v and read that you need to have your power with 2 hots and a ground versus 2 hots and neutral, most failures are probably due to wiring not the ballast. with 2400 watts I still run on the cool side, lucky to hit 80 degrees! Lumatek gets my vote.


notyourkind said:


> I still want one, BTW.
> 20% brighter? fires both lighting formats? almost silent operation? "Intellivolt" voltage sensors? Who wouldnt want one?
> 
> Is it true that you only receive the increased lighting benefit at 240 though? That would kill my digi hard-on quick. After visiting enough local shops and reading the bs people post on the net, it is safe to say that I am totally confused on how to spend my money. When the fuck did these digi ballasts come out anyway, 2008? Is this gonna be the same shit as the LED fiasco? Will we be growing our tasteless pot with LED's and digital police ballasts in 2009?.......
> ...


----------



## notyourkind (Jan 19, 2009)

Check out this very comprehensive explanation done in a "mythbusting" fashion. They conducted experiments with a few brands, even did experiments on RF interference. Here it is:

http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/static/articles/0506_digiballasts.asp


----------



## uptosumpn (Jan 20, 2009)

very good useful info, but it's outdated..but will still use for a general reference....ok, here's my question??....(because i'm still confused..) I pretty much have my mind made up and will probably go with the 1000hps/mh lumatek...if i get the 240v, will it be only able to plug in a dryer type socket?? or can it plug into any wall socket? (U.S.) I also read that the 120v, (1000) has problems with MH bulbs and reccommends that u use only HPS blubs..does anyone know about this?? and what are the best HPS/MH bulbs to use with these ballast? (as far as lumens output goes, not price) thanks in advance..


----------



## Skeksis (Jan 20, 2009)

As far as I'm concerned the best thing digital ballasts have going is the ability
to run both MH and HPS on the same ballast. That, and the silent operation. But
other than that I'm not convinced that they're reliable enough yet to buy into the 
hype. Maybe next year.


----------



## bterz (Jan 20, 2009)

*Lumatek digital ballasts feature the best warranty in the industry - 5 years! 
*


----------



## Dark Hobo (Mar 5, 2009)

I recently got a Lumatek 250 and first used it to finish a crop with a HPS bulb with no problems. After that harvest I switched to a MH bulb and after about of week of use the bulb would not ignite, it would kinda flicker and not come on. I've talked with the grow shop and he said he's seen this problem alot in the 250 and 400 watt lumateks. I've used 600 and 1000 with no problem whatsoeva, so I am a little dissapointed. I think I'm gonna switch to galaxy at least for my lower wattage stuff.


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Mar 5, 2009)

I trust the Hydrofarm line of products which owns Lumatek I believe. They just seem to be very high quality products, especially the hydrofarm reflector hoods which match up perfectly with the Lumateks. Plus the Lumateks have RF shielding. This allows the grower to use a CO2 sensor near the ballast without interference that some digital ballasts create.


----------



## Ole Budheavy (Mar 5, 2009)

Shit, I recently bought a 400 Lumatek and have tested it, but haven't used it on a grow yet. Thanks for the heads up, I might just switch to a 1000 if I get a larger space.


----------



## grow light ballast (Mar 8, 2009)

You guy, dont you know the galaxy, lumatek in fact made in China.


----------



## fatality (Nov 24, 2010)

bterz said:


> *Lumatek digital ballasts feature the best warranty in the industry - 5 years!
> *


DUH ! went to my hydrostore after i bought a light set online and the 600 digital NONAME it came with failed after 4 days of operation, nedless to say i said fuck it and bought a 600 galaxy cuz that's what the hydro shop sells, they used to sell lumateks but they told me so many people came in a lot returning them because they were faulty........... BTW my galaxy came with a five year warranty as well..... EAT THAT! i havent had a problem since, i love the damn thing, also it is a cool lookin metallic green. green is better than purple lol. galaxy b da shit!!!!!!!! BUY EM !!!!!


----------



## medicalmetalhead (Jan 28, 2011)

fatality said:


> DUH ! went to my hydrostore after i bought a light set online and the 600 digital NONAME it came with failed after 4 days of operation, nedless to say i said fuck it and bought a 600 galaxy cuz that's what the hydro shop sells, they used to sell lumateks but they told me so many people came in a lot returning them because they were faulty........... BTW my galaxy came with a five year warranty as well..... EAT THAT! i havent had a problem since, i love the damn thing, also it is a cool lookin metallic green. green is better than purple lol. galaxy b da shit!!!!!!!! BUY EM !!!!!



hey you're right about that ide say..the green looks a shitload better then the purple..my hydro store laughed at lumatek too.. something tells me there not that bad but this dude seemed firm that galaxy is better and they didnt carry lumatek. hey man i agree..about the purple.. its a total womans color and thats the only color they make the ballast in.. epic fail.. the green galaxy is a much better color..


----------



## jkmovies (Jan 29, 2011)

medicalmetalhead said:


> hey you're right about that ide say..the green looks a shitload better then the purple..my hydro store laughed at lumatek too.. something tells me there not that bad but this dude seemed firm that galaxy is better and they didnt carry lumatek. hey man i agree..about the purple.. its a total womans color and thats the only color they make the ballast in.. epic fail.. the green galaxy is a much better color..


Maybe they stopped selling Lumatek's because they couldn't make a profit on them, since they are so well made. Most places laugh at the competition only because it's the competition. As soon as they started selling them, their attitude's would quickly change. Sounds like a bunch of children work there.


----------

